
How to make the Scala compiler to review your code - pedrorijo91
http://pedrorijo.com/blog/scala-compiler-review-code-warnings/
======
pedrorijo91
and also [http://blog.threatstack.com/useful-scalac-options-for-
better...](http://blog.threatstack.com/useful-scalac-options-for-better-scala-
development-part-1)

